# An interesting thought from Socionics



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> I'm not saying things will be like this forever, I'm just saying that right now that's how it is... I am 20 years old by the way, if that plays any kind of role into future responses. When I finally move out of my mom's house things will probably change drastically, but right now I can't escape this hatred... I'm hoping to get moved this week:kitteh:


 What I meant to say is that it is more difficult to type yourself and figure out what functions you're seeking when you are younger. I think this is why so many people on this board have trouble finding their type, because many of them are in their teens or early 20s and they don't know themselves well and have little life experience to judge from. When you get older and try to make living for yourself and have a couple relationships, it becomes easier to see what works for you and what doesn't.

Another thing about Socionics intertype relationships is that correspondence in functions doesn't mean lack of conflict because people's values and individual interests can still differ. My aunt and her second daughter are in dual relations by Socionics, but when she got into her teens and became rebellious they still fought a lot. Still I think being raised by a dual parent made her better adjusted to life than the other children in that family.


----------

